# Kingsnorth Fisher and Aberthaw Fisher



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Looking at the GA of above there is a "hatch" amidships which can be elevated by rams at each corner.This does not appear to be intended to give access to any hold but seems to bridge the gap between the forward end of the long sloping ramp and space under the deck house for storage of a 48 wheeled trailer. Can any one please explain what this hatch was for and methoo of loading heavy loads.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

japottinger said:


> Looking at the GA of above there is a "hatch" amidships which can be elevated by rams at each corner.This does not appear to be intended to give access to any hold but seems to bridge the gap between the forward end of the long sloping ramp and space under the deck house for storage of a 48 wheeled trailer. Can any one please explain what this hatch was for and methoo of loading heavy loads.


Where have you got the GA from, I will be able to help as I spent a long time on both vessels.

The hatch lid lifted up on hydraulics and the roadway was lifted so that the underside was level with the hatch lid. On the lid there are some rollers which fit into a channel under the roadway. The lid is then pulled aft and stowed in a locked position.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave, did you by any chance know a sparks from Walsall called Geoff Roberts on Kingsnorth Fisher in about 1970?

John T.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Dave, did you by any chance know a sparks from Walsall called Geoff Roberts on Kingsnorth Fisher in about 1970?
> 
> John T.


Sorry 1970 was before my time, I arrived in 1980. Geoff Roberts now that name does ring a bell, I believe I was at college with him!

Dave.


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

There was indeed a hatch, incorporating a heavy lift. If the load was designated for under deck in the hold, if memory serves me correctly, the hatch cover was removed and stowed in the "garage". The lift from the lower hold elevated to deck level, and the cargo rolled on, and lowered into the hold. The cargo could be moved aft under deck and further cargo loaded and the hatch cover replaced. The "garage" accommodated the tractor unit from low loaded road vehicles, and further cargo could be loaded on the roadway.
The heavy lifts were invariably for CEGB power stations, and the vessels could get right into the sites at many stations. Sounds a bit convoluted my explanation, but it was a long time ago when I did a few trips on these vessels, and I may be wrong in some ways.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

ccurtis1 said:


> There was indeed a hatch, incorporating a heavy lift. If the load was designated for under deck in the hold, if memory serves me correctly, the hatch cover was removed and stowed in the "garage". The lift from the lower hold elevated to deck level, and the cargo rolled on, and lowered into the hold. The cargo could be moved aft under deck and further cargo loaded and the hatch cover replaced. The "garage" accommodated the tractor unit from low loaded road vehicles, and further cargo could be loaded on the roadway.
> The heavy lifts were invariably for CEGB power stations, and the vessels could get right into the sites at many stations. Sounds a bit convoluted my explanation, but it was a long time ago when I did a few trips on these vessels, and I may be wrong in some ways.


The hatch lid was pulled aft and stowed on a track attached to the under side of the roadway.

Dave.


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dave Woods said:


> The hatch lid was pulled aft and stowed on a track attached to the under side of the roadway.
> 
> Dave.


Aye Dave you are correct. I did a couple of stints on these ships when they needed foreign tickets. I joined with Cap Ian Groundwater, who relieved Tommy Wright and I took over from Dennis ........ (Just cannot recall his surname) the C/E. We never did get to Sweden as the vessel turned herself around as soon as got a little windy. Odd, but remarkable little ships.


----------



## antjon2 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know about the lift in the lower hold, but when we worked both ships in the 60's at Barry the turbines at 50 ton each were discharged using the derricks.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Aberthaw Fisher, was designed for and named after, the Aberthaw Power station in the Vale of Glamorgan. The ship, and trailers were originally the sate of the art system for transporting of large Transformers. Barry Docks were adapted slightly to suit the heavy loads, further modifications were made to the road system around the port, so that the exceptional loads could proceed easily to the main Cardiff-Barry "Top" Road which is at an altitude of 110M+, this enabled a very short road transport to Aberthaw, (past the Blue Anchor pub).


----------



## brvhrtjimmy (Sep 4, 2011)

Billieboy said:


> Aberthaw Fisher, was designed for and named after, the Aberthaw Power station in the Vale of Glamorgan. The ship, and trailers were originally the sate of the art system for transporting of large Transformers. Barry Docks were adapted slightly to suit the heavy loads, further modifications were made to the road system around the port, so that the exceptional loads could proceed easily to the main Cardiff-Barry "Top" Road which is at an altitude of 110M+, this enabled a very short road transport to Aberthaw, (past the Blue Anchor pub).


i worked in the shipyard where this vessel was built (Ailsa Shipyard Troon) i can remember there was a fire on her during construction,i watched her being launched,the tv was there filming the launch,i have never been able to find any footage of the launching,but one of the reporting teams did take my picture,but goodness knows what archive that will be in,i know she has since been scrapped,but the last time i seen her,would maybe be about 15 years ago when she was docked in ardrossan unloading a very very big turbine,there was no digital cameras then so i have no pictures,but it did bring back fond memories to see again a ship i had worked on when she was being built.
James Barr (Brvhrtjimmy)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Thunderbird 6 was what we called 'New Generation' ex KF when I did few weeks on her. The hold was raised to deck level, cargo then loaded & hold lowered into position with tram lines in hold where cargo could be moved to stow using the big tugger winches that were in the hold. As has been said, any weather above a force 5-6 and she looked for shelter or hove-to, not the greatest of sea friendly ships & I for one was glad to get off her.


----------

